
Microsoft Edge Lets Facebook Run Flash Code Behind Users' Backs - fbelzile
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-edge-lets-facebook-run-flash-code-behind-users-backs/
======
zzo38computer
You should be allowed to customize the whitelist; such whitelisting should not
be hard-coded.

------
Piskvorrr
And here we go again with "but that was the old, evil MSFT! This is the new,
good MSFT!" Where oh where have we seen this before? Hello leopard, nice
spots. (Cue whataboutism)

